# Hi from South Australia :D



## GummiBear (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi all!
My name is Georgie and I live in South Australia

I currently own 7 mice and a lot of rats!
I own a Mousery called Bright Eyes Mousery and a Rattery called Lil Rose Rattery
I've only recently started breeding mice and I hope to get some good conformation and standards in my lines  
In the future I want to move to NSW and start to show my mice and possibly rats (there are no rat or mouse shows in SA  )
I also own 1 rabbit, and my sister is thinking of breeding rabbits :?:

Here are pictures of two of my mice, I will get pictures of the others tomorrow 

This is Lucy, does anyone know her colouring? she is a Long Coat Self and unsure of colouring

















And this is Harry he is Reverse Siamese self if I'm correct?

















Thanks, hope everyone enjoys my company!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi and als :!:  o good to have another Aussie on the forum.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB! I love your Reverse Siamese he is adorable!


----------

